# Bundyanne - I got creative.



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

When I did my weekly shopping on Thursday I bought a tray of Coles Beef & Pork Meatballs that cost $7 for the 500g tray of 28 little balls. The meat balls are what some of you would call 'hamburger' or 'mince'.

Last evening I took the ‘balls' and flattened them and on one ‘ball' placed a little square of Feta and then placed a second ‘ball’ on top and squeezed them together and rolled them back into ‘balls’. Now I had 14 larger ‘balls.

I sautéed a good size onion and a couple of small cloves of garlic – will use more next time, added a teaspoon of Moroccan Tangine Spice and tipped in a 440g tin of Home Brand diced tomatoes and when that mixture came to the boil turned it down low and simmered the 14 ‘balls’ in the mixture.

For dinner I had 2 Feta Meatballs and the ‘sauce’ on top of a good serve of Parmesan polenta and believe me I was not hungry after that. 

Now I have 6 meals of 'Feta Balls' in my freezer and the cost of the whole recipe would have been no more than $10. 

This is my 'Feta Balls' cooking in the tomato sauce.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

That sounds delicious and the picture looks yummy. I make my own meatballs and burgers when I can get the meat on sale but have never thought of filling them with anything. Next time I'm going to try this. The local store occasionally sells ground beef and pork combined. It is not only less expensive than all beef but with the addition of the pork it's also moister and more tasty.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think that next time I make these I may also add some red lentils to help thicken up the 'sauce'.


----------



## mboemi (Mar 10, 2019)

Sounds delish! Never thought of putting feta in a meatball. 
I also like chopped beef with chopped pork. Makes a juicier and tasty burger or meatloaf. The grocery store also sells beef, pork and veal mixed but the veal cost is too much now.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds delish!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

A great idea


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Fidrocki (Nov 4, 2019)

That sounds very tasty! And you can change it up by putting it on different things-rice, couscous, etc. my kind of meal!


----------

